# Wanna See Something Ridiculous?



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I ran accross this on a petstore website listed as a "Great home for Bettas, and they are stackable!". (I know the Betta is photoshoped in there but it is dumb reguardless) 








Ooo, look! It even comes with hard, tiny, fin-ripable plant! (Sarcasim of course)


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my local pet store sells those. but, often they're shoved at the back of the shelf, and the half-gallon divided hex thingies are in front. xD i never see them put bettas in THOSE ones when they wanna show off a beautiful, interesting one they got in. it's either a bowl, or an undivided half-gallon hex thingie.


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh wow, I bet I could fit a second male betta in one of those too! It is so efficient!


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Better watch it they might just start making divders for that... cup? Its certainly not a fish tank lmao. This is yet another sad product that saddens me, I think the aquablock thing might be better then this  and thats BAD... VERY BAD!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I know, I wonder how many poor Bettas have owners dumb enough to buy these?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

And see? That "tank" is so small that they had to photo shop a Betta in it because it would not fit a real one. 
That would be a bad home even for one Ghost Shrimp.


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Lol, you might be able to keep a snail or 2 in there... even that sounds like to much.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

Aluyasha said:


> And see? That "tank" is so small that they had to photo shop a Betta in it because it would not fit a real one.
> That would be a bad home even for one Ghost Shrimp.


 actually the picture is photoshopped so that the betta is actually bigger than most bettas you can buy at a petstore


----------



## Grundylady (Jan 7, 2011)

That is what most of the Betta's at the pet store I go to are kept in. The one I bought had plenty of room to swim,,,being that he was little. And it is MUCH better then those awful cups at the Petco. My Betta was like half the size of the one photo shopped in. And no plants or rocks.


----------



## Grundylady (Jan 7, 2011)

And and in case you were wondering...the Pet store does *not *sell them for keeping the Betta in long term.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That is cruel, but dont criticize because not everyone knows the proper care for bettas. I mean i used to think that those tiny bowls that they keep them in at the store was the perfect home until i finally researched and got some type of knowledge of the type of fish. So dont judge them on the size of the bowls.


----------



## Omega3 (Oct 1, 2010)

Ooooh neat! Betta Condos!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> That is cruel, but dont criticize because not everyone knows the proper care for bettas. I mean i used to think that those tiny bowls that they keep them in at the store was the perfect home until i finally researched and got some type of knowledge of the type of fish. So dont judge them on the size of the bowls.


I am very sorry, I did not mean that to sound rude or to criticize. Sometimes my words do not go together right. 
I was leaning more towards people who do not care about their fish and see them more as an ornament than a pet. I understand some people do not know better. I also have made stupid mistakes with my pets because of lack of knowledge. Again, I did not mean to offend.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yikes! I would never keep a betta in one of those. I had a friend in college who kept a betta in a small applesauce jar. I had never really had bettas, but I thought it was kind of small for a fish. Yet she seemed to know what she was doing. But I would just feel bad for a fish in something that small.


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

At the pet store I get my Betta at, they were displaying one of these with a Betta in it


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Goomba3 said:


> Yikes! I would never keep a betta in one of those. I had a friend in college who kept a betta in a small applesauce jar. I had never really had bettas, but I thought it was kind of small for a fish. Yet she seemed to know what she was doing. But I would just feel bad for a fish in something that small.


Well i just wanted to defend the people that dont actually know. Also please dont be sorry because it wasn't your fault either. I knew that YOU were referring to the people that know but dont care. Is just other people on the forum i just wanted to inform them about what i know. After all this is a forum that has many opinions and suggestions that all members SHOULD (but sometimes dont) take into consideration for.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh Good Gravy... if anything, this could only be salvaged if you ditched the FinRipper of a plant and perhaps used it for traveling. It seems tall enough so that sloshing from movement of transport wouldn't be bad. (Cept you'd HAVE to remove that plant so your betta doesn't shred on it from a light bump.)

So... as a Transporter... actually wouldn't seem to bad, if not... a good transport container (After ditching the plant.). I'd have probably liked this for when I had transported Drax from the DORMs... which I had used an opaque mug (How he survived an hour in my friends heaterless (It had busted) car I'll never know.)

So... as a permanent tank? ... no, never.

So... as a QT tank for maybe a day or so while cleaning or to treat for illness? Mmmm... perhaps? If you have a dozen betta's and need to QT alot of them at once... would probably be a good space saver (IF the 'Stackable' option doesn't suffocate them.). 

Just to say it again... My 'Perhaps' idea is ONLY if you remove the dang plant haha. And thats ONLY for transport, and perhaps QTing.


----------



## amandag3001 (Dec 6, 2010)

I think it's the perfect home - for seamonkey's!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Lol thats true!.*


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Lordsameth said:


> At the pet store I get my Betta at, they were displaying one of these with a Betta in it



They sell these things at the petstore where I got my little betta in, and they use them as displays all the time. :roll:

But the original one is just silly. It's even smaller than the cups the normally come in!


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

actually it holds a little more water than a walmart betta cup and walmart betta cups are bigger than most petstore betta cups


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i wonder how do you do water changes?


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Lordsameth said:


> At the pet store I get my Betta at, they were displaying one of these with a Betta in it


Hmm.. Looks like a toilet seat mounted on tha wall


----------



## Omega3 (Oct 1, 2010)

ChicagoPete said:


> Hmm.. Looks like a toilet seat mounted on tha wall


No it doesn't. This does.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Omg how ridiculous lmao.


----------



## Titus Flame (May 15, 2010)

Lordsameth said:


> At the pet store I get my Betta at, they were displaying one of these with a Betta in it


That's just animal cuelty right there. And the tank this thread is about...the poor betta would bearly be able to swim in circles.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Omega3 said:


> No it doesn't. This does.


 Now who would want to stand over a toilet to clean their fish tank?


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Im bladder shy as it is let alone goin in there to do business with those eyes watchin you is to much!!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm soooo getting that toilet tank LOL.. awesome!!

That actually wouldn't be too bad a tank.. lets say you have a powder room you never use except for company? As long as it could be filtered and cleaned easily... put some plants in there and some inverts.. cool beans.


... The first tank posted... great for taking pictures and jarring fry if you have one handy. Not much good for anything else.


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

I was searching Kritter Keepers on Amazon because I was insterested in getting a pretty good sized one at some point in time (also because I'm bored) and I was looking for some small ones to get for my two boys to take them on the plane with me in a few months. I tried a small rubbermaid container and it wasn't very shock absorbent.

Anyways I found this:








Here's the link http://www.amazon.com/Lee-Kritter-K...B2/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1296284010&sr=8-14 

I didn't know they made them that small...


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Omega3 said:


> No it doesn't. This does.


Convenient for water changes.


----------



## cdlourie (Jan 17, 2011)

GienahClarette said:


> Convenient for water changes.



...Or for dead fish....


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The only thing I don't like about the toilet tank.. is it's pictured with two common goldfish in there.. they need like.. a pond. Not a 4-5 gallon tank. It'd be great for inverts or even a betta.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> The only thing I don't like about the toilet tank.. is it's pictured with two common goldfish in there.. they need like.. a pond. Not a 4-5 gallon tank. It'd be great for inverts or even a betta.


There are always Goldfish in ads for tanks. I know Goldfish actually need alot of care. But in pop culture and to the person who knows nothing about fish, Goldfish still represent an easy care pet. So if they show one in a tank it gives off the impression that it is a easy tank to keep.
Like how cars are named after fast and powerful animals to give off the impression that the car itself is fast and powerful.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!!


----------

